# Superbowl poll



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Who takes it


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I say the colts... Assuming Peyton stays healthy. We have seen clearly that the Colts are worthless without him. 

The saints... Hell my boys the bucks beat them and we finished 3-13. They can do it, don't get me wrong, but it seems like they have been on a steady decline since the seconds half of the season began. 

Plus I'm biased  I want the Bucks to remain the only team in the NFC South to have a SB win


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd say Yoda's green ballz... er, I mean the Saints. :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Cowboyssssss


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Lets go EAGLES haa


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

NikosCC said:


> Lets go EAGLES haa


Ahah I am up for a rematch


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> I'd say Yoda's green ballz... er, I mean the Saints. :thumb02:


You bastard... How dare you rub that in my face


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

NikosCC said:


> Lets go EAGLES haa


Sorry about last night aha


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I would put my money on the Colts taking it.


Hopefully the SuperBowl will be the Saints vs the Colts, would like to see this game.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like to see the Saints win it. They aren't my favorite team I just don't want the colts, jets, or vikings to take it.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would like to see the Saints win it. They aren't my favorite team I just don't want the colts, jets, or vikings to take it.


I feel the same way. I hate the Colts, Vikings and any team from New York.

So hopefully the Saints take it.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

If they say defense wins championships than we will see the Jets vs. the Vikes in the Super Bowl. I certainly think the Vikes are going to take out the Saints. I am not as certain as the Jets beating the Colts. So I am saying the Colts vs. the Vikings in the Super Bowl.

Minnesota 38 - Indianapolis 27

Farve can now retire...for real!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Wow that's right I just read about the Jets beating the Colts... And as a Redskins fan, I was so happy to see the Cowgirls go down!!! :thumb02:


jkdkbvjsad Am I retarded?!

The Jets beat San Diego!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Saints are on their way, watch out Brett and Peyton.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> If they say defense wins championships than we will see the Jets vs. the Vikes in the Super Bowl. I certainly think the Vikes are going to take out the Saints. I am not as certain as the Jets beating the Colts. So I am saying the Colts vs. the Vikings in the Super Bowl.
> 
> Minnesota 38 - Indianapolis 27
> 
> Farve can now retire...for real!!!


Shoot me if this happens.

As a Chicago Bear fan I will hide in my barn for a week or two if Farve makes it to the superbowl. I already cant stand the way the announcers talk him up like he is the greatest QB ever by far. Damn hype for old men...........


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Shoot me if this happens.
> 
> As a Chicago Bear fan I will hide in my barn for a week or two if Farve makes it to the superbowl. I already cant stand the way the announcers talk him up like he is the greatest QB ever by far. Damn hype for old men...........


I would not call him the greatest QB of alltime, however I can't deny what he has done this year. And I just want him to retire already. The only way I see that happening is if they win a SB. So my pick has some hidden agenda as well...if Farve is gone, maybe, just maybe Brad Childress will make an offer for McChoke, er...McNabb, and the Eagles could get rid of him. Honestly though, I could see any one of these teams winning it all. This weekend's games shows that next weekend should be sweet.

EDIT: Oh and your Bears can have McNabb too if they want him!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> I would not call him the greatest QB of alltime, however I can't deny what he has done this year. And I just want him to retire already. The only way I see that happening is if they win a SB. So my pick has some hidden agenda as well...if Farve is gone, maybe, just maybe Brad Childress will make an offer for McChoke, er...McNabb, and the Eagles could get rid of him. Honestly though, I could see any one of these teams winning it all. This weekend's games shows that next weekend should be sweet.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and your Bears can have McNabb too if they want him!


I think Farve would probably be back next season even if the win it all this year. Farve has no idea what to do with his life without football. 

I would like to see the Vikings lose either their next game or the SB. Then he comes back next year goes 0-16, has his worst season ever then retires just like Marino who lost his last game 63-0 or something like that. That puts a smile on my face.

I played high school basketball vs McNabb (and Antoine Walker), his school won so F#ck him and Mount Carmel.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL the Jets aren't even included into this poll :confused03:

After yesterdays win against the Chargers New York will win the SuperBowl! Defense still wins championships...PERIOD!!!


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Who dat?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Obv edit needed, Colts 27-Saints 22


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I go with the Colts as well :thumbsup:

24:20


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

The vikings almost beat the Saints with 4 turnovers...Payton wont turn the ball over that much so my vote is the Colts..gonna be close but I dont see the saints D being able to stop the colts offense, should be high scoring though..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I really want to see the Saints win it. But if I was a betting man, I would put my money on the Colts. But I will be rooting for New Orleans for sure!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Stokes said:


> The vikings almost beat the Saints with 4 turnovers...Payton wont turn the ball over that much so my vote is the Colts..gonna be close but I dont see the saints D being able to stop the colts offense, should be high scoring though..


5 turnovers I believe, but I agree. I actually feel bad for Favre, because he played a pretty damn good game minus that last interception. 

I really wish the NFL had college football OT rules, so the crap field goal didn't win the game. It is simply so anti-climatic and gay. Give the vikings a chance to score after that. Anyways, I'm done ranting.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> 5 turnovers I believe, but I agree. I actually feel bad for Favre, because he played a pretty damn good game minus that last interception.
> 
> I really wish the NFL had college football OT rules, so the crap field goal didn't win the game. It is simply so anti-climatic and gay. Give the vikings a chance to score after that. Anyways, I'm done ranting.


They could both learn from each other. The NFL needs College overtime rules and College football needs a playoff system!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> They could both learn from each other. The NFL needs College overtime rules and College football needs a playoff system!


Great point. I don't watch too much college (there is simply too much for me to give a sh*t to follow), but the fact that three undefeated teams can end the season, and only 2 subjectively make it to the championship game is pure crap.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Great point. I don't watch too much college (there is simply too much for me to give a sh*t to follow), but the fact that three undefeated teams can end the season, and only 2 subjectively make it to the championship game is pure crap.


I agree. The BCS is a joke and it's only purpose is money. They make money for the NCAA and for the schools that play in the bowl games. If more than 2 teams go undefeated, then they take the 2 teams with the harder schedule usually. That is ridiculous, it isn't the school's fault that they couldn't play all of the same teams. A playoff pits all of the top teams against each other and is the closest system to finding the actual best.

But this is all off topic and there is a college football thread for this. So I will get back on track. 

I think that the Saints have a good chance with their dangerous high powered offense. The Colts also have an excellent offense. I think that this game will be won by defense.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that the Saints have a good chance with their dangerous high powered offense. The Colts also have an excellent offense. I think that this game will be won by defense.


I always tought Defense wins Championships :confused02: so damn why did the Jets lose last night?? 

Probably still only a adage right...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I always tought Defense wins Championships :confused02: so damn why did the Jets lose last night??
> 
> Probably still only a adage right...


Defenses win championships... if you have a solid offense behind it. The jet shave an ok Offense, but not one that is good enough to capitalize on the opportunities presented by the Defense.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Defenses win championships... if you have a solid offense behind it. The jet shave an ok Offense, but not one that is good enough to capitalize on the opportunities presented by the Defense.


Yea, your probably right! But well, I think the Jets have a bright future ahead of them. I predict a SB win in let's say 2,3 years it's about time.. are you with me?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i feel bad for favre they had the game won untill the coach put too man men on the field unbelievable 

anyway I think the colts win but I will be cheering for the saints. I cant stand Manning.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Well my bias is obvious for many reasons. I say Saints by domination. I'm sure they've been preparing to face these guys since the "who will go unbeaten" question popped up mid season. That, and their defence creates bigger plays(when they need to)than Indy's does. Honestly I'm so spastic over them going to the bowl it almost doesn't matter at this point. Crushing Manning's guts while accomplishing what his daddy never could do is just gonna be the icing on my black and gold cake.:thumb02: WHOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> I would put my money on the Colts taking it.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the SuperBowl will be the Saints vs the Colts, would like to see this game.


Good call there, I'm going for the Colts in this one.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i knew the colts would make it, but im not sure how the saints will fare in superbowl since i dont know what they could do in heavy pressure but i wants saints to win


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> i knew the colts would make it, but im not sure how the saints will fare in superbowl since i dont know what they could do in heavy pressure but i wants saints to win


I don't think that the Saints have ever one a superbowl before. :confused02:


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't think that the Saints have ever one a superbowl before. :confused02:


That's because we've never been to a super bowl.:thumb02: First time in franchise history. I think I'm gonna wear a dress in honor of Buddy D game day. He was a local sportscaster who passed in early '05 and had always said if the Saints got to the bowl he'd don a dress. :wink03:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I hope the Saints lose simply becuase I'm a Bucs fan and want us to have the only SB win in the division 

Yeah, I'm an asshole


----------

